# How to add an avatar?



## Oregonfarmboy (Mar 20, 2011)

I can't seem to find the option to add an avatar (profile) pic. How can I do that?


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Go to Private messages, on the left you will find Edit Avatar under Settings and options .


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Welcome from another Oregonian. 

I haven't been a member here very long, but if I recall correctly, you're precluded from adding an avatar for awhile. I'm not certain how long it takes, but seems it was about a month before I could add one.


----------



## Oregonfarmboy (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks! I'll keep checking back to see if that option is available.


----------



## ProHuman (Apr 30, 2014)

I was wondering the same thing, and found this thread with the search feature.
I don't mean to sound like a complainer, but some constructive criticism is my intention.

It seems that there are so many restrictions for new users to become members here, like this forum is a 'hard to get into' club. Perhaps there would be more members if people could easily make an account, and start posting, add avatars, etc.

I understand that there are trolls who join and post garbage to annoy members, but those minority can be dealt with with the 'report post' feature, and admins can deal with them accordingly.


----------



## Peasant (May 18, 2013)

I googled this question and came up with this thread. Didn't see any option for adding an avatars anywhere. Is this for paying members only?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I really wish forum questions would be put in the Support and Announcement forum. That is where the forum techs look to for problems to help.

And the lower level of membership cannot ad an avatar, signature, and has a lowest number of pms allowed.

There is a length of time and number of posts that is suppose to key the up step to the membership level.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

ProHuman said:


> I was wondering the same thing, and found this thread with the search feature.
> I don't mean to sound like a complainer, but some constructive criticism is my intention.
> 
> It seems that there are so many restrictions for new users to become members here, like this forum is a 'hard to get into' club. Perhaps there would be more members if people could easily make an account, and start posting, add avatars, etc.
> ...


Well, it isn't hard to get into the forum. We have very little spam. And many sites have a time and post number to be accomplished before you get all the bells and whistles. 

Also, questions pertaining to the operating of the forum would be best put in the forum : Support and Announcements.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Peasant said:


> I googled this question and came up with this thread. Didn't see any option for adding an avatars anywhere. Is this for paying members only?


This site has the option of being a Supporting member to get a little bit more of some things, but as to Avatar, Signature, and more PM space, that is done via time and amount of posts. 

Many other sites have the same thing of having a time and post quantity for the account to upgrade. And some others have it where those are only for the supporting membership.

If you don't want to wait the time and post numbers, then Supporting Members jump directly to having those features. How to become a Supporting member is in the link in my signature.


----------



## Peasant (May 18, 2013)

AngieM2 said:


> This site has the option of being a Supporting member to get a little bit more of some things, but as to Avatar, Signature, and more PM space, that is done via time and amount of posts.
> 
> Many other sites have the same thing of having a time and post quantity for the account to upgrade. And some others have it where those are only for the supporting membership.
> 
> If you don't want to wait the time and post numbers, then Supporting Members jump directly to having those features. How to become a Supporting member is in the link in my signature.


Thanks. I signed up a year ago but only recently began posting. Guess I'll just keep posting.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

just found it myself top left of screen in the blue bar user cp click on that


----------

